

Ask HN: What is your wallpaper today? - krat0sprakhar

I've got eternally bored of my wallpaper and I'm looking for a refreshing change. Just wanted to ask my fellow hackers what wallpapers are adorning their desktops. Also, are there any sites which regularly posts good minimal wallpapers?<p>Thanks
======
frytaz
My current wallpaper: <http://perfecthue.com/index.php/project/hexillus>

